# einfaches Projekt in Plugin umwandeln



## noisebreath (8. Mai 2009)

Hi gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Java Project einfach in ein Plugin umzuwandeln oder muss ich das "per hand" machen (also Plugin Projekt erstellen und alles rüberkopieren)

lg
noise


----------



## Vayu (8. Mai 2009)

erstell ein plugin projekt und importier dein java projekt da rein. das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## dzim (8. Mai 2009)

Oder rechtsklick auf's Projekt > PDE Tools > Convert Projects to Plug-In Projects

So hab ich das mit einer Reihe von Projekten gemacht, die dann zu Core-Plugins wurden.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2009)

Über die PDE Tools lassen sich übrigens auch jars in Bundles umwandeln.


----------

